# فيلا سكنية



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)

لسهولة العرض تم رفع الصور مرة أخري







































​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## almasallah (18 يوليو 2006)

التصميم جميل جدا


----------



## meema (18 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله
شغل رائع جدا,أرجو عرض المساقط الأفقية إن كان هناك إمكانية لذلك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 يوليو 2006)

سوف ارسل المساقط قريبا باذن الله


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فيلا جميلة وجهد مشكور على هذه المشاريع التي تغني المنتدى .... ولكن نرجو ارسال المساقط لكل هذه المشاريع ليتسنى الالمام الكامل بالتصاميم ، ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## العاشق المعماري (19 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## al-saadi (20 يوليو 2006)

شكلها كفندق أو مكتبه عامه 

ما أعتقد أنها تنفع كفلا سكنيه إلا إذا كانت لشخص غربي 
مجرد رأي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (20 يوليو 2006)

باااااااااارك الله فيك ولكن فية تكلف واضح فى شكل الكتلة شكلها بالنسنة لى مكتبة مركزية او ماشابة والله يوفقك


----------



## معمارية سكندرية (20 يوليو 2006)

كنت احب لو ارى المساقط مع المجسمات
مجهود كبير فعلا ولكن الكتل اكثر من اللزم مما يعطى احساس بالازدحام
لو لم تقل انها فيلا سكنية كان التخيل سيتجه لمبنى ادارى او تجارى مما يتضح من الشكل العام ومن ابراز الاعمدة والكمرات واستخدام الحوائط الستائرية
بالنسبة للبرجولا فى ركن الفيلا ربما لو كان تم تغيير مكانها بحيث تكون متناغمة اكثر مع الموقع العام او هذا ما ظهر من اللقطة ربما لو عرضت الموقع العام لاتضح غير ذلك
ومرة اخرى هو مجهود كبير مهما اختلفت وجهات النظر


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (21 يوليو 2006)

ماشاالله عليك اخوووي احمد تصميم رائع ....
وياليت اعرف اسم البرنامج المستخدم للاظهار...
وممكن نشوووف المساقط الافقيه....


بالتوووووووووووفيق اخوووي احمد


----------



## احمدلطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

شئ عظيم ولكن نريد ان نعرف ما هى البرامج التى استخدمتها وبالتوفيق


----------



## احمدلطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

وياريت نشوف المساقط


----------



## خضر أسعد (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو ارسال المساقط لأن ذلك مهم لفهم المشروع أكثر ... وهذا بالنسبة لكل مشاريعك في المنتدى أخ أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## soon2003 (22 يوليو 2006)

مستحيل تكون فلة 

اثبتلي انها فله مصممة وليست شكل فقط 
اعرض المساقط
مشاكل كثيره واضحة من المناظير 
المعماره اخي ليست رسم فقط


----------



## fahad.s (22 يوليو 2006)

فيلا سكنية جدا رائعة من ناحية الديزاين وربط الكتل مع الفراغ بشكل جيد جدا واتمني من من احمد حسن ان يضع البلانات لهذه الفيلا للاستفادة من كيفية عملية توزيع الفراغ زشكرا

مع تحيات / فهد الابيرقي


----------



## م / رانية (22 يوليو 2006)

جميلة جداً وربنا يوفقك دائماً للأفضل
وياريت نشوف المساقط لاكتمال الشكل الرائع والفكرة والمضمون


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل من تجاوب مع المشروع بالرفض والاعجاب
المشروع له مساقط بالطبع وليس مجرد شكل فقط وسوف اقوم بارسال المسلقط بالكامل ولكن كما ذكرت من قبل المشكلة في الحجم الاقصي المحدد ب 150 كيلوبايت فقط


----------



## tassa1252002 (23 يوليو 2006)

عمل معمارى مميز ولك كل الشكر .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 يوليو 2006)

الاخ Soon 2003اريد ان اعرف منك ما هي المشاكل الواضحة بالمناظير، واذا كنت تتحدي ان هذه فيلا؟ لماذا او ما الشيء الموضوعي الذي يجعلك تؤكد ذلك التحدي


----------



## معمارية سكندرية (23 يوليو 2006)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> شكرا لكل من تجاوب مع المشروع بالرفض والاعجاب
> المشروع له مساقط بالطبع وليس مجرد شكل فقط وسوف اقوم بارسال المسلقط بالكامل ولكن كما ذكرت من قبل المشكلة في الحجم الاقصي المحدد ب 150 كيلوبايت فقط


 
المهندس احمد / حاول لو كنت تحاول عرض المساقط ك cad drawings اعمل لها purgeوامسح اى عناصر تكون زيادة علشان حجم الملف يكون اقل
والافضل لو تعرضها كصورة jpg مثلا وتصغر مقاسها فحجمها يكون اقل واضغطها zip
كلنا يهمنا عرض المساقط للاستفادة لنا ول كان حد عنده نقد حيكون طبعا لصالحك لكن محدش ابدا قصده التشكيك فى قدراتك والمهندس اللى قال " انه يستحيل ديه تكون فيلا " فاعتقد ده من قبيل انبهاره ونرجو من الجميع توجيه النقد بشكل موضوعى وبطريقة ظريفة فكلنا هنا من اجل الاستفادة وليس من حق احد مضايقة الاخر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 يوليو 2006)

كل الشكر لكي معمارية سكندرية.............زوساقوم برفع المساقط في اقرب فرصة .......حيث انني بعيد عن مكتبي لمدة اسبوع........وانا لا اقصد بكلامي انني تضايقت من احد وجه النقد للمشروع ،،،،اطلاقا كل ما ارجوه واعنيه ان يبني كل من ينقد وجهة نظرة علي اساس موضوعي ولا يحكم علي شكل فقط.....وانا ارحب بكل الاراء ....بل علي العكس ....فان تعدد الاراء يثري العمل ويزيد خبرة الانسان العملية بشكل جاد وموضوعي


----------



## kharbouchi (24 يوليو 2006)

c'est tes joli travaille mais le probleme c'est que quelle les logiciels que vous utilsez a ce projet 
merci bien d'avance


----------



## fahad.s (24 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء الله ترجع لمكتبك بسلامه وبخير 
وانا شايف ان الشباب كلهم يبغوا المساقط الافقية للمشروع واتمني انك تسقبل الموضع بصدر رحب 
واشكرك على تجاوبك معنا .


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (24 يوليو 2006)

مااااااا شااااء الله تباااارك االله لاحولا ولاقوة .. إلا بالله 

أسال الله العظيم ... أنت يبسطلك في علمك ...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 يوليو 2006)

اعد برفع المساقط الافقية فور عودتي باذن الله


----------



## المعماري السوداني (25 يوليو 2006)

ماشاء الله
بس ياريت تستعمل برامج الاظهار


----------



## معماري طموح (25 يوليو 2006)

من أجمل مارأيت ..

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

مبدع .. واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم 

ياليت .. نشوف المساقط ..


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 يوليو 2006)




----------



## ندى علاء (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك .........عمل مميز ومتكامل الى حد كبير .....

اتمنى لك التوفيق....

ندى علاء
مهندسة معمارية


----------



## فائق (27 يوليو 2006)

ماشاء الله و الله جدا جميلة وفقك الله اخوية
اخوك السيد فائق


----------



## فائق (27 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم ممكن اسم البرنامج جزاك الله خير


----------



## كينج المهندسين (27 يوليو 2006)

الف الف شكر على الصور الفضيعة

وننتضر المزيد


----------



## abu mohamed (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخى الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hasanat75 (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم واتمنى لكم التوفيق من الله عز وجل


----------



## الناقد العربي (28 يوليو 2006)

ماشاء الله ...جهد رائع تشكر عليه احمد ...ولكن لم تخبرنا عن برنامج الاظهار ... وبما انك مبدع في الاظهار فياليت تعمل دروس في الاظهار في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة الجميع .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

الواقع انني لا اقوم بعمل الاظهار بنفسي ، ولكن لدي فريق من المهندسين المتميزين يقومون بعمل الاظهار ، ولذلك لا استطيع عمل دروس في الاظهار ، علي الرغم من اني اقوم احيانا وقت الضرورة بعمل الاظهار في المشروعات وقت التسليم......


----------



## البندارى3 (1 أغسطس 2006)

تصميم رائع....الى الامام ونرجو المزيد من هذه التحف الفنية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للاخ البنداري 3


----------



## محمد وجدى (1 أغسطس 2006)

التصميم جميل


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكل من ارسل رسالة وتعليق لهذا المشروع


----------



## فولت_امبير (2 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله الله الله الله الله جميل جد


----------



## محمد وجدى (2 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة جميل جميل


----------



## محمد وجدى (2 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة جميل جميل


----------



## مروان البيحاني (2 أغسطس 2006)

كلام كبير وانا لسا اتعلم في الاتوكاد
والى الامام يا بش مهندس نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مروان البيحاني (2 أغسطس 2006)

كلام كبير وانا لسا اتعلم في الاتوكاد
والى الامام يا بش مهندس نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخي مروان


----------



## احمد جمال الشريف (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kasem_320 (6 أغسطس 2006)

عمل رائع جدا 
أعجبتني الفكرة
في تغيير عن المعتاد من التصاميم التي نراها للفلل
موفق يارب،،،


----------



## م. حيدر (6 أغسطس 2006)

رائع جدا جدا بس لو امكن الخطط الافقي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ م.حيدر ......برجاء مراجعة المشاركات .....تم اضافة المساقط الافقية


----------



## eng-islam (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ياريت المساقط ضرورى الله يكرمك


----------



## المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله تصميم رائع


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أغسطس 2006)

فيلا جميلة جدا مشكور غريبة فعلا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أغسطس 2006)

الي جميع الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء الملتقي تم اضافة المساقط الافقية في الصفحة رقم 3 من الموضوع،مرة اخري كل الشكر لكل من تفضل بالمشاركة وابداء الرأي ، علما بانني ما زلت في انتظار المزيد من التعليقات التي تثري وتدعم الخبرات النتراكمة لدي المعماري


----------



## eng-islam (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
لو مفيش تعب انا عايز الوجهة


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... تريد نقد للعمل المعماري المعروض .. حسنا

انا اعتقد انك اذا استمريت بهذه الطرقة لسنتين او ثلاث ستصبح معماريا زائع الصيت مثل الكثيرون في الوطن العربي ومثل احمد ميتو في مصر 
الذين يبنون اسمائهم ويهدمون امال العملاء ويضيعون اموالهم .. لقد ركزت علي التراكب والتعقيد وتعدد الكتل وتداخلها وصعوبة قراءة المجموع .. وكأن هذه المعضلة والقوة في العمل المعماري .. في حين ان المطلوب هو فيلا سكنية اي مبني سكني له خصوصية وحرمات واحتياجات اهمها البساطة وسهولة القراءة .. هناك اطفال سيسكنون هذا البيت اليس من حقهم ان يستمتعوا بشكله وجماله ويتحركون فيه بيسر وسهولة .. كم تقدر عمر الفتي ليفهم تركيبة مثل هذه الموجودة ؟؟
واغراك لون الزجاج واثراء ال max له بانعكاساته واطيافه فتناسيت حاجة اهل البيت لمنع العيون عنهم وجرح عوراتهم .. وحقهم في الاراحة داخل منزلهم بعيدا عن العيون المتطفلة ورحت تمرح به صعودا وهبوطا والي اليساروالي اليمين فأضعت حق المالك.
ارجو الا يكون كلامي ثقيلا عليك فهو ليس نقدا لمشروعك وانما لاسلوب العديد من المعماريون الذين يبنون اسمائهم كما قلت علي اطلال العمارة وفوق ركام اصولها وقواعدها لان العمل المعماري الجيد هو الذي يخلق بيئة مناسبة ومريحة للنشاط المستهدف .. لكن هذه المباديء المعمارية لا تري من الشارع ولا يمكن نشرها بالمجلات ولا اخراجها max وبالتالي لا تحقق الشهرة السريعه والانتشار الذي تحققه واجهات مثيرة .. اكثرما تثيره هم اصحابها الذين دفعوا فيها الغالي والرخيص لكي يشعروا بما لم يتمنوه 
وهذه وجهة نظري


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2006)

يالمناسبة هل نمت من قبل في غرفة نوم مثلثة ؟؟ هل جربت كيف تحس داخلها ... عموما هذا غير مهم .. المهم انها اعطت كتلة جيدة في المنظور


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ خالد صلاح .....شكرا لك في البداية علي مشاركتك في الموضوع ....ولكن لي عتاب او رأي مخالف لك تماما فيما تقول......فما نقوم بعمله ليس تحقيق لآمال شخصية من اجل تحقيق شهرة وصيت علي حساب أمال وطموحات واموال الملاك......فالمالك لهذا العمل بالتحديد رجل له من المركز والصيت ما جعل عنده الرغبة في تصميم متميز وغير تقليدي وكاد ان يطلب ان يكون تصميم الفيلا فندقا صغيرا لان لديه من المناسبات والضيوف ما قد يقارب 200 شخص في اوقات معينة .....وبالتالي كانت هناك رغبة لديه لعمل مشروع في قدر كبير من التميز.....
اما عن حديثك عن الراحة والسكون والاطفال الذين يمرحون ويلعبون وما الي ذلك فهو غير مقنع.....فالمساقط اذا نظرت اليها ستجدها محلولة حلا وظيفيا مقنعا الي حد كبير.....
النقطة الثالثة وهي ان العديد من المعماريون الذين يبنون اسمائهم كما قلت علي اطلال العمارة وفوق ركام اصولها وقواعدها فاعتقد انك تبالغ بعض الشئ ويبدو انك متمكن من اللغة العربية وتستطيع اللعب جيدا بمفرداتها- وهو شئ عظيم- وهو ما ظهر بمشاركتك.......لا يا سيدي من يرغب في عمل تصميم جيد يراعي هذه المبادئ ولكن تكون لديه الرغبة فب تحقيق شئ من التميز وكسر الجمود والخروج عن المألوف وهو ما قد يجعل الكثير لايتقبل العمل بسرعة......لبامحكمة الدستورية العليا بالقاهرة-من اعمال احمد ميتو- اصبحت من اكثر المباني تميزا في مصر علي الرغم من النقد العنيف الذي تم توجيهه لاحمد بشكل شخصي.......وكذلك اعمال فاروق الجوهري .....وغيرهم......
الموضوع ابسط يا اخ خالد مما تعتقد بكثير........
ولكن في النهاية احترام الرأي الآخر امر مطلوب ويكفي انك اعطيت من وقتك هذا القدر لتوجيه واثارة تلك القضية.....


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ احمد حسني .. اسعدني كثيرا سعه صدرك لكلماتي واسعدني اكثر انك ذكرت ان لغتي العربية قوية فهو امر اعتز به .. الا انني لم استغلها ولم العب بمفرداتها كما ذكرت فلغتي المعمارية اقوي بكثير واستطيع تقديم تحليل دقيق لسيادتكم عن المشروع .. لولا انني اكتيت بما قاله الزملاء اسواد الاعظم من المشاركين انه لول انك ذكرت انها فيلا سكنية لحسب معظمهم انها مبني اداري ..
وقد اسعدني ردك لما به من سعه صدر .. الا ان به ما حزنني كثيرا وبالاخري ما اورته اولا عن ان رغبات العميل وما له من صيت كانت السبب الرئيسي وراء تعقد الكتل وتراكبها بالشكل الذي ظهرت به 
سيدي الفاضل .. انني اطلب منك ان تتصل باحد المهندسين المدنيين وتبلغه انك ترغب في اقامة هذه الفيلا باسقف خرسانية لكن دون حديد تسليح .. او اتصل باحد مهندسي الاعمال الكهربائية وابلغه انك تريد تغيير مقاومة 20 في جهاز تليفزيونك بمقاومة 80 .. واسمع الي ردهم 
زميلي الفاضل .. ما ستسمعه منهم هو ما نفتقده نحن المعماريون .. انهم يحترمون اصول مهنتهم ويثقون في ثوابتها وعلمهم وحدودهم واضحة وصريحة والخطوط الحمراء اول ما يري في مخططاتهم
اما نحن فلا ثوابت ولا اصول .. بالله عليك ما العلاقة بين ان المالك يصل ضيوفه الي 200 لان تكون غرفة نومه مساحتها اكثر من 90 م2 بدون الحمام غرفة الملابس .. هل سيبيتون جميعا معه ..هل هذا هو المقياس الانساني الذي درسناه ومارسناه 
هل من الضروري لان الرجل من ذوي الصيت ان تكون غرف نومه مجروحة من منطقة الاستقبال كما هو بالمساقط الافقية ؟؟ ناهيك عن مسطح الزجاج بغرف النوم الذ يكشفهم لمن هم في الشارع اكثر من الموجودين داخل الصالون
سيدي الكريم كان يجب ان تكون رغباته في قالبك المعماري حدوده هي نهايتها كان يجب ان تكون اصول مهنتك الاطار الذي تخرج فيه اللوحة ما يزيد عنه لا يراه احد
لذلك لا تستعجب ان كانت مهنتنا سداحا مداحا لكل من هب ودب .. المقاولين اصبحوا يضعون مخططات المنازل .. واغلبهم غير متعلمون .. ولم لا وهم اصبحوا يرون ان المعادلة كما ذكرت ابسط مما نعتقد 
الامر الثاني في رسالتك الذي احزنني هو عبارة ان الامر ابسط مما اعتقد بكثير ... لا يا صديقي .. بل الامر اعقد من ذلك بكثير .. نحن لا نتحدث عن فيلتك هنا .. اننا نتحدث عن اخلاقيات مهنة تضيع و اصول تندثر وحرفة تدفن تحت التراب .. وهو امر ليس ببسيط .. علي الاقل في نظري 
انتهي ردي ولكن احب ان الفت نظرك ان احمد ميتو ليس مصمم المحكمة الدستورية وان ذكر خلاف ذلك .. ولكن لان شريكه وصاحب التصميم ليس ممن يذكرون بالمجلات وليس والده احد كبار اعيان مهنة الهندسة في مصر تناساه الجميع 
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لنقدي وان كنت تريد تفصيلا لملاحظاتي كاملة ارجو مراسلتي حتل لا نضيع وقت الزملاء .. وفينهاية كلما ذكر هو وجهة نظري قد تكون صوابا او قد تكن خطأ


----------



## يام يام (17 أغسطس 2006)

قياس هذا المبنى هو قياس قصر و ليس فيلا
لان المساحات و خاصة المتعلقة بالصالونات و الصالات المشتركة التي تزيد اضعاف مضاعفة على مساحات وعدد غرف النوم التي تعطي الرقم الحقيقي لسكان هذا القصر
التصميم يركز - كعادة فيلات و قصور الخليج - على الصالون المركزي الذي يجمع درج عظيم محوري في التصميم - لا جديد غي الفكرة التوزيعية الداخلية و انما كالعادة درج متوسط ضخم مع صالات ضخمة في كل مستوى اذا داخليا و وظيفيا لا جديد وكبر الصالات يعطي ما تريد من حرية غي دراسة الحجوم و الكتل التي بدت مبتذلة في الشكل الخارجي و غير متناسقة و انما تبتعد عن الرشاقة و الخفة
و ربما يكون كل هذا طلب من الزبون و لكن اذا كان هذا هو الامر غمن الواضح استسلام المهندس الكامل للزبون - المريش الغني - 
هذا راي هندسيا بعيد عن المجاملات و صديقك من صدقك و السلام


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدي......مما لا شك فيه ان الحوار والنقد امر محبذ بل ومطلوب في احيان كثيرة.......الا اننا اود ان اشير الي بعض النقاط التوضيحية الهامة ردا علي الاخوة خالد صلاح ويام يام
علما بانه لا تربطني باحمد ميتو اي صلة سوي وجود اصدقاء مشتركة وزمالتي له كعضو هيئة تدريس باحدي جامعات مصر
1-المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالمعادي من تصميم مشترك لاحمد ميتو واحمد خالد عليوة ، وما حدث ان هذا المشروع كان وقتها مركز اهتمام نتيجة لان احمد ميتو كان قد فاز بالعديد من المسابقات المعمارية لمباني وجهات لها شهرة في مصر مثل مبني مركز قيادة الثورة بالجزيرة ودار الكتب المصرية ومنحف الغردقة القومي.....الخ ، مما ساهم بانتساب مشروع المحكمة لاحمد ميتو بشكل اكبر ، ولكن الواقع ان احمد عليوة كان مصمما مع ميتو في المشروع....
2-المكتب الذي يمتلكه والد احمد ميتو ، هو مكتب استشاري للاعمال الصحية ، ما يعني انه من الصعب ان يكلف بعمل مبان ومنشأت معمارية وحده.....وان كان احمد ميتو قد استعان بذلك حتي يكمل الشكل القانوني لعمله بالمحكمة الدستورية كاستشاري عام فاعتقد انه لم يجرم في ذلك.......
3-استخدام الزجاج ليس جريمة ايها الساده الافاضل ، استخدام ستارة يحل المشكلة ببساطة
4-ما اقصده بان الامر ابسط ....هو انني عرضت مشروع من احد المشروعات التي اقوم بعملها ، وهو مشروع جاد - حسب رأي معظم المشاهدين- ولم اطلب من احد الثناء عليه....كل ما قمت بعمله هو انني اردت ان افيد المنتدي بتبادل الخبرات وليس مجرد التعليق بالكلام.......المعمار سيدي الفاضل لغته الرسم....وليس الكلام.........
5-اعتقد ان الاخ يام يام قد بالغ بعض الشيئ في وصف الكتله بالمبتذله.......اذا كنت تراها لا تستهويك فلا ريب في ذلك ولكن ان تكون مبتذله وغير متناسقةوتستخف وووووووووو.....بالقطع لا .....نحن لا نشتم احدا باعمالنا ولا ننسق وراء احد.........نحن لسنا في محل تجاري مكتوب عليه"""الزبون دائما علي حق"""لدينا فكر ولدينا فهم ووعي لما نقوم به ....ولك وللجميع كل الحق ان تقبله او ترفضه ....ولكن في اطار الموضوعية والمنطقية وليس في اطار الانسياق وراء الالفاظ الرنانة والاصوات العالية........

وفي النهاية انا لا احجر علي رأي اي انسان ....له ما يري....وما يتفق مع وجهة نظرنا نعد بالاخذ به وما يختلف نعد بدراسته بجدية لمراعاته في المشروعات المستقبلية.....
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لمن اعطي من وقته هذا القدر من اجل المشاركة


----------



## يام يام (17 أغسطس 2006)

سيدي الفاضل احمد حسني رضوان اقول لك حيلك حيلك يا اخي
الموضوع لا يستاهل كل هذا الحنق و الغضب و هذا الرد الهجومي لراي شخصي
ان كنت لا تحتمل النقد فلا داع لوضع مشاريعك و انا اعتقد ان الرجل الناصح يستمع لجميع الاراء بكل رحابة صدر وياخذ منها ما يريد و يترك ما لا يريد و لا اعتقد انني اوحيت باي استخفاف لهذا العمل ؟؟؟
واين وجدت اللاموضوعية في تعليقي و اين وجدت هذه الالفاظ الرنانة في ما كتبت عجيب والله اعتقدت اننا هنا لنتناصح و نفيد بعضنا بعضا و ليس لنتلاسن عجيب امرك و الله ابتعد يا اخي عن المهاترات
و اذكرك صديقك من صدقك و اكتف بهذا القدر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ يام يام
شكرا لك علي النصيحة......بالقطع انا اتحمل النقد والا لما كنت قد فكرت في وضع اي من المشاريع في المنتدي.....والغرض ليس وضع المشروعات فقط للنقد ولكن للافادة.....وقد ظننت انه قد يستفيد احد من ذلك - ربما اكون مخظئا في ظني- تماما مثلما يضع احد عنوان احد المواقع ......
الغرض والهدف الرئيسي من وراء ذلك هو محاولة الافادة وكذلك الاستفادة من أراء الآخر........
وانا متفق معك تماما في رأيك"صديقك من صدقك "
مع خالص شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## ابو امير (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا م عبدالاله الشهري
مشكور على الصور 100% ماقصرت 
ارجو ان ترسلها لي لكن ملفات اتوكاد dwg
وانتظرو مشاركتي بصغة الملف المذكور


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ابو امير
اعتذر عن ارسال الملفات Dwg حيث ان حجمها اكبر من المسموح به للمشاركة....اذا كانت هناك طريقة ما لزيادة السعة فارجو افادتي
او ترسل لي بريدك الالكتروني في رسالة خاصة


----------



## سيد المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

خالد صلاح قال:


> الاخ احمد حسني .. اسعدني كثيرا سعه صدرك لكلماتي واسعدني اكثر انك ذكرت ان لغتي العربية قوية فهو امر اعتز به .. الا انني لم استغلها ولم العب بمفرداتها كما ذكرت فلغتي المعمارية اقوي بكثير واستطيع تقديم تحليل دقيق لسيادتكم عن المشروع .. لولا انني اكتيت بما قاله الزملاء اسواد الاعظم من المشاركين انه لول انك ذكرت انها فيلا سكنية لحسب معظمهم انها مبني اداري ..
> وقد اسعدني ردك لما به من سعه صدر .. الا ان به ما حزنني كثيرا وبالاخري ما اورته اولا عن ان رغبات العميل وما له من صيت كانت السبب الرئيسي وراء تعقد الكتل وتراكبها بالشكل الذي ظهرت به
> سيدي الفاضل .. انني اطلب منك ان تتصل باحد المهندسين المدنيين وتبلغه انك ترغب في اقامة هذه الفيلا باسقف خرسانية لكن دون حديد تسليح .. او اتصل باحد مهندسي الاعمال الكهربائية وابلغه انك تريد تغيير مقاومة 20 في جهاز تليفزيونك بمقاومة 80 .. واسمع الي ردهم
> زميلي الفاضل .. ما ستسمعه منهم هو ما نفتقده نحن المعماريون .. انهم يحترمون اصول مهنتهم ويثقون في ثوابتها وعلمهم وحدودهم واضحة وصريحة والخطوط الحمراء اول ما يري في مخططاتهم
> ...




أخي العزيز صلاح 
لقد قرأت ردك الأول و كان لي فيه بعض التحفضات لكني فضلت أن أدلي برأيي عن الفيلا بشكل مستقل ولكن بعد أن قرأت ردك الثاني أحسست أني مجبر على التعليق . 
تحدثت عن المهندس المدني و مهندس الكهرباء و عن المشاكل التي ستعترضهم و هذا أمر غريب. لا شك أن هذا التصميم أخذ من جهد المهندس أحمد ومن وقته الشيء الكثير فلماذا ستكثر نفس الجهد على بقية المهندسين. يا أخي هذا عملهم ويجب أن يقوموا به . و تأكد أن كل ما يصممه المعماري هو قابل للتينفذ من كل النواحي و لا تقلق بهذا الشأن إلا من ناحية التكلفه. بل أكثر من ذلك، ليس كل ما يقدمه المهندسون المستشارون من حلول هو مقبول من طرف المعماري لأن الكلمه الأخيره له و هو له الحق في إختيار ما هو مناسب لمشروعه بالشكل الذي يتماشى مع خياره المعماري.
أما أن الفضاء الداخلي هو فضاء مفتوح والغرف بشكل مثلثات
فهذا أمر أسعدني وتفسيره أن المهندس أحمد إحترم الطراز المعماري الذي إشتغل و تقيد به تقيدا تاما ذلك أن الشكل الخارجي ينعكس في الداخل .شفافية الواجهات إنعكست في انفتاح الفضاأت على بعضها في الداخل فنلاحظ إمتداد للمدى البصري من الخارج للداخل ومن الداخل للخارج . 
قد أتفق معك في أن هذه الفضاء الشاسع و المفتوح ينتهك خصوصيه
الفضاأت الصغيره في الداخل و هذا مفهوم بالنسبه للإخوه في دول الخليج باعتبار خصوصية نمط المعيشه المختلف تماما عما هو موجود في دول شمال إفريقيا. 
الزميل أحمد و كما قال هو إن صاحب المشروع هو إنسان ثري و هذا واضح و الأكيد أن طريقة عيشه تقترب كثيرا من طريقة العيش في أوربا مثلا و إن كان كذلك فإن هذه الفيلا تستجيب كل متطلبات حياته و تلائمه تماما.
و أخيرا أقول أن الفيلا عموما جيده و قد اختار فيها المهندس طرازا معماريا واضحا و تقيد به تماما دون إسقاط عناصرأخرى تخل من تناسق الشكل . و كذلك حاول قدر الإمكان الإستجابه لما يحتاجه صاحب المشروع و ما يلاءمه. و لكن قصر بعض الشيء في اظهار المدخل و في معالجة الواجهة الرئيسيه .
مع تحياتي لكل المتدخلين


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الاخ سيد المعمار علي هذه الاضافة الموضوعية ، واريد ان اعبر عن شعوري بالسعادة لهذا التعدد في وجهات النظر .......فمما لاشك فيه ان لكل من شارك خبرة بقدر معين......واعتقد ان هذا هو الهدف الرئيسي للمشاركات......تبادل الخبرات ومحاولة افادة كل منا للآخر


----------



## احساس الكون (18 أغسطس 2006)

تصميم رائع الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو امير (18 أغسطس 2006)

في طريقة من الاتوكاد نفسة انك تضغط حرف w في الكومند وتحدد الشككل الرسمه ثم يعملها لك اخف 
بشرط تحفظها في اي مكان عندك على الجهاز :33: بعدين تضغطها بــ:3: وتحملها الى المنتدى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

okشكرا علي الافادة ......جار ارسالها


----------



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

التصميم جميل و اكثر من رائع لكن اللقطه الاولي غير واقعيه فلابد من استخدام عدسه 35 و هي الاقرب لعين الانسان
ثالثا اللقطه الثالثه عين طائر و المفروض ان لا يكون بها سماء اصلا
و الله الموفق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

*تصحيح اللقطة الثالثة*

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الملاحظة الدقيقة 
مرفق تصحيح للقطة الثالثة


----------



## م.نورة (18 أغسطس 2006)

الفلة ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووووووعه
بصراحه وبدون مجامله ارى فيها الابداع والذوق الرفيع
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات المذهلة
وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر الاخت م.نورة


----------



## عبدالله2006 (20 أغسطس 2006)

خالد صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... تريد نقد للعمل المعماري المعروض .. حسنا
> 
> انا اعتقد انك اذا استمريت بهذه الطرقة لسنتين او ثلاث ستصبح معماريا زائع الصيت مثل الكثيرون في الوطن العربي ومثل احمد ميتو في مصر
> الذين يبنون اسمائهم ويهدمون امال العملاء ويضيعون اموالهم .. لقد ركزت علي التراكب والتعقيد وتعدد الكتل وتداخلها وصعوبة قراءة المجموع .. وكأن هذه المعضلة والقوة في العمل المعماري .. في حين ان المطلوب هو فيلا سكنية اي مبني سكني له خصوصية وحرمات واحتياجات اهمها البساطة وسهولة القراءة .. هناك اطفال سيسكنون هذا البيت اليس من حقهم ان يستمتعوا بشكله وجماله ويتحركون فيه بيسر وسهولة .. كم تقدر عمر الفتي ليفهم تركيبة مثل هذه الموجودة ؟؟
> ...


كلام بالصميم ورائع وانا اوافقك الراي مهندس خالد صلاح 100%


----------



## mada_84 (20 أغسطس 2006)

صراحه التصميم عادى جدا وانتا حاطط الحمام على الواجهه وكمان المدخل مش واخد الاهميه التى تلائم مدخل لمسمى الفيلا التى اطلته على هذا المنزل العادى وشكرا ولا تغضب


----------



## سمر حلمى (22 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ضياء (22 أغسطس 2006)

شي عظيم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا eng_man2006***********


----------



## محمد جبالى (22 أغسطس 2006)

جميل وعظيم


----------



## arch_fatma (23 أغسطس 2006)

مسا الخير احمد جد ما بعرف شو بدي قول التصميم لحاله بعبر تسلم ايدك


----------



## Invader (25 أغسطس 2006)

جميل جداً.........


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2006)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل من شارك برأيه في هذا المشروع


----------



## قاسم الكيم (26 أغسطس 2006)

شئ عظيم ولكن نريد ان نعرف ما هى البرامج التى استخدمتها


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ قاسم الكيم
شكرا لك علي مشاركتك ...وبالنسبة للبرامج التي نستخدمها فهي:
Architectural desktop
3dmax
ولدينا والحمد لله فريق من المهندسين بمكتبنا المتواضع بالقاهرة يقوم باستخدام البرنامجين سويا لاخراج المشروعات بهذا الشكل


----------



## قاسم الكيم (27 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك علي على هذه المعلومه القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهميم (28 أغسطس 2006)

ابدااااااع وسلمت يداك . فضلا المساقط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الهميم 
المساقط موجودة في الصفحة رقم 1


----------



## sail (30 أغسطس 2006)

قمة الابداع و الروعه 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ساهر69 (30 أغسطس 2006)

يامشرفنا الغالي والله صرت أبحث عن مواضيعك في هذا الملتقى وراء كل موضوع رائع أحمد حسني رضوان وشكرا لك .


----------



## civilengineer2007 (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخى وياريت الوجهات بيتاعت المبنى تكون كل واحهة مستقلة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2006)

لا افهم ماذا تقصدcivilengineer2007


----------



## ToKSeeDo (31 أغسطس 2006)

المبنى جميل جدا جدا ... والكتل مع بعضها رائع جدا ومتناسقة .. عاجباني جدا الصراحة !!

بس باختلف معاك في كونها فيلا !! يعني الفيلا مش محتاجة كل الهيلمان ده كله والتكلفة دي كلها !!

ممكن تنفع مركز تجاري ... مبنى اداري ... مركز ترفيهي !! حاجة كبيرة يعني !!

لكن فيلا !!! عايزة تبقى أبسط من كده عشان تبقى فيلا !!

الا اذا صاحبها عايز كده .............. يبقى يلبس بقى تكاليف زي ما هو عايز !!

بصراحة انا عشان الفيلا عاجباني كنت بدور على نقد ولو بسيط واديني لاقيت !!

أرجو متدايقش مني !!


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2006)

اطلاقا Tokseedoووجهة نظرك في محلها تماما ، المالك كان يريد شيئ غريب ومبهر ، وعموما ما وجه من نقد لهذا المشروع بالفعل افادنا جدا حيث ان الفيلا ما زالت مؤجلة الانشاء لانشغال المالك بتنفيذ مشروع أخر (جامعة بالخرطوم) وبالتالي انشغالنا معه في الاشراف عل انشاء الجامعة ....ولكني لا اخفيك سرا ان الكثير من النقاط التي وجهت للتصميم هي محل دراسة جادة من فريق العمل الآن واعتقد ان هذه النقاط (حتي التي اختلفت مع فكرنا التصميمي ) ستضيف لنا وللتصميم ولن تنقص منه شيئا وهذا هو الغرض الاساسي - اذا كان هناك ما يفيد فأهلا به ، ومن يختلف مع وجهة نظرنا لن يضر بأي حال من الاحوال


----------



## hossam_negm (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشروع جامد


----------



## فولت_امبير (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشاء الله والله حاجه جمبله جدا والله يعطيك العافيه اخى احمد اخوك وليد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 أكتوبر 2006)

كل الشكر للاخوة حسام ووليد ، ويسعدني ابداء نقدكم بالتفصيل اذا كان لديكم وقت لذلك


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (4 أكتوبر 2006)

تصميم رااااااااااااااائع يا م . أحمد 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## م م. الزير سالم (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شغلك جميل جدأ و رائع و أفضل من رائع


----------



## ibaa2003 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بالفعل تصميم فيه الكثير من الحرفية والجمالية والدوق الرفيع، كنت أتمنى التجول داخل هذه التحفة وخاصة غرف النوم .حقيقة هنيئا لك مع المزيد من التفوق


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

جهد مميز ولكن الكتل كثيرة 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشا الله تصميم قمة في الروعة اتمنى اني اشوف المساقط


----------



## nadiarch (11 نوفمبر 2006)

التصميم حلو والاظهار متعوب عليه والانتقاد صعب لأنه شغلك كثير حلو وبدون أي مبالغة:12:


----------



## nadiarch (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة تذكرت شيء و حابب أفيدك أخي 
غالبا المشكلة المتكررة في هذه التصميمات هي : 
المساحات الضــــــــــائعة 
والفراغـــــــــات الغير مستغلة

بس انشاء الله تكون حليتها


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ملاحظة قيمة....من المفيد وضعها في الاعتبار


----------



## هيثم محمد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

فيلا رائعه وجميله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ هيثم محمد


----------



## H.F (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة تصميم رائع فعلا 
والتصميم الخارجى مدهش فعلا وبه لمسة خاصة بفكرة المعمارى 
حقيقى تصميم استفدت منه فعلا


----------



## zaqxswcde (25 نوفمبر 2006)

يسللللم يدك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً للمصمم وشكراً للنقاد*

الموضوع شيق 
الفيلا جميله والذين انتقدوا الفيلا اجمل فكان عندهم دقة الملاحظه وكلامهم موزون وقبول المصمم هذا النقد كان اجمل واجمل ويدل على سرعة البديهه واتوقع ان للمصمم سيكون دور كبير ونجاح في العمل


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الشيئ الجميل كما ذكرت " نبعة المدينة" عي تلك التعليقات والانتقادات التي وجهت للعمل بشكل موضوعي ، ولحسن الحظ ان النقد الموجه للمشروع جاء في وقت مناسب وقبل البدء في التنفيذ.......وفي النهاية فانه وكما ذكرت من قبل بأن من حق كل انسان ان يكون له رأي ووجهة نظر ، وواجبه ايضا ان يحترم آراء ووجهات نظر الاخرين ، ومن وجهة نظري أن الانسان الذكي هو من يستمع لوجهة نظر الأخر ويحاول الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع.................


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*تكون مشكوران ارسلته على Dwg*

أخي ارجو ان تحاول ان ترسل المخطط على برنامج اوتوكاد حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع . لقد اعجبني المخطط والفيلاواعجبني تعليقات الزملاء في هذا المنتدى وأثار اهتمامي كل التعليقات . ولقد أّثرت التعليق حتى ارى المخطط بالكامل .
ارجو ان تحاول ارساله Dwgبأي طريقه
وعلى ما يبدو انني بين مهندسين علامه ومهره سواء من النقاد ام من المصممين


----------



## Yaser Shabana (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع فعلا حلو واعتقد ان قلائل المعماريين اللى يقدروا يخرجوا عن النمطية فى التصميم
والقوالب الجامدة .تحياتى
مجهود رائع. مشكور


----------



## aly ragab (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشغل بتاعك فعلا جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
ياريت اشوف المساقط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mony86 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بالتوووووووووووفيق


----------



## zoubir (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله، التصميم جميل و أرجو المزيد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء علي هذه الآراء التي اعتز بها


----------



## sail (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الله على الروعة
التصميم رائع جدا ما فيش كلام و يلريت تلحقنا بالمساقط
و فى رائى انها تصلح لان تكون مبنى ادارى
و الى الامام دوما


----------



## zoubir (5 ديسمبر 2006)

فيلا من لطراز العالي شكرا


----------



## اسامة محمدجودة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا شكرا يابشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع وارجو من اللة لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_sherif (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مجهود رائع ورؤية جديدة ورأيى أن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية....
ولو أمكن ان ترفع المساقط dwg أو أن ترسلها لى
وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل
اتوجه بالشكر لكل من شارك برأيه في هذا المشروع واعذروني في عدم استطاعتي رفع الملفات Dwg حيث أن حجمها اكبر من السعة المسموح بها حتي بعد الضغط..........


----------



## hanaa_2006 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

التصميم رائع جدا ما هذه العبقرية
هل لديك افكار لبناء عماره على شقتين مع العلم بان المساحة واسعة ولو مطلوب المزيد من البيانات استطيع اخبارك فى اقرب فرصة


----------



## معماري فقط (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي احمد الفيلا جميلة ورائعة ولكن لدي بعض الملاحظات ياليت تتقبلها وهي :
1- بالنسبه لنهاية المبني ( الكتلة البنية الضخمة التي علي شكل قطع ناقص ) ما الفائدة منها ؟ وهل كتلة بهذه الضخامة تكون مغلقة ( هل هي للسطح أم هي جزء من الدور الثاني ؟ أم أنها كالكورنيش فقط ؟؟

2- تقسيم الفراغات الداخلية للدور الاول والدور الثاني ( الملحق ) كان اولى لك ان تستمر علي نفس المديول المستخدم للكتل ( الجدار الخارجي ) فليس من المنطقي ان تستخدم مثلا كتله اسطوانية إو كتلة علي شكل إليبس ومن ثم يتم تقسيمها بشبكة مديولية عبارة عن خطوط مستقيمة ومتعامدة فكان بالاجدي لك ان تستمر علي نفس المديول او ان تستخدم خطوط منحنية وذلك لإظهار المصداقية بين المبني من الخارج والداخل 

3- القبه لقد أكتدت وجودها عن طريق حفر ( الكورنيش البني الضخم ) وهذا شيء جيد ولكن المشكلة تكمن في عدم ظهورها في المنظور بعين شخص فاقترح ان ترفعها علي رقبة اسطوانية 

هذه بعض الملاحظات ارجو ان تقبلها  
وإلا فضرب بها عرض الحائط 

--------
أخي أحمد هذه الملاحظات لا تدل علي عدم إعجابي بالمشروع بل لكي يزداد اعجابي به اكثر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخت هناء....علي هذا الاطراء الذي لا استحقه
بالنسبة للاخ معماري فقط، الكتلة الموجودة اعلي المبني يفترض ان تكون غرفة ضخمة تضم بعض التجهيزات الميكانيكية ، تكييف ، مولدات ، خزانات مياه.....الخ وقد حاولنا احاطتها بقدر المستطاع حتي لا تظهر ......
اما بالنسبة للجزء الاخر فهو مخصص لبعض الغرف للخدمات وسكن المربيات وبعض العاملين بالفيلا.....(عددهم حوالي 6 ) ، وبالطبع هناك بعض الفتحات ، وان كانت لم تظهر في المنظور فكما تعلم ان المنظور دائما يتم عمله قبل الانتهاء من كافة التفاصيل التنفيذية ويفترض أن يتم عمل منظور نهائي ولكن نتيجة لانشغالنا والمالك بلاشراف علي تنفيذ مشروع أخر( مشروع بالخرطوم) فقد تاجل العمل بمشروع الفيلا لبضعة شهور ....

ملاحظتك في الموديول في محلها وجار مراجعتها ، وان كان استخدام خطوط منحنية قد يتعارض مع الوظيفة ، الا انها ملاحظة جيدة ستؤخذ في الاعتبار
بالنسبة للقبة هناك بعض الاحتمالات لتحويلها الي sky light وبالتالي لن تحتاج الي رفعه علي رقبة ، وان كنت لا اخفيك انني افكر في استبدالها ببديل أخر حيث انها اعطت المشاه انطباع أخر عن المبني
وفي النهاية أشكرك جزيل الشكر في انفاقك هذا الوقت ومشاركتك بهذه الملاحظات الثمينة......


----------



## ama-nti (4 يناير 2007)

تصميم جيد و اظهار رائع


----------



## عاطف البسيونى (4 يناير 2007)

*الى استاذى العزيز *

السلام عليكم 
استاذى العزيز أين إبداعاتك الجديدة ؟ 
لك كل تقديرى و إمتنانى 
تلميذك عاطف


----------



## الياس مبشر (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخى واخوانى وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وآمنين .......
ورد سؤال من أخ بماهية البرنامج المستخدم فى الاخراج والاظهار واظنه برنامج (ArchiCAD) لكن طبعا التأكيد لايمكن الا من المؤلف نفسه وانا كما السائل متشوق لمعرفة ذلك:12:


----------



## ملكة الحسن (4 يناير 2007)

حلو التصميم 

أعجبني التصميم الخارجي كثيرا 

يعطيك العافيه 

الى مزيد من التقدم و من نجاح الى نجاح


----------



## خالد يونس (4 يناير 2007)

المشروع اصلا تحفه وعاجبنى جداااااااااااااا والف الف شكر على الافاده دى


----------



## خالد يونس (4 يناير 2007)

انا لا احب النقد الهدام المشروع فيه مجهود رائع وانا لسه طالب صحيح فى اولى بس شوفت مشاريع كتير ده احسن الحجات الى شوفتها


----------



## خالد يونس (4 يناير 2007)

مزيد من النجاح والتقدم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اشكركم علي نقدكم الموضوعي للمشروع بالاعجاب او بعدمه ، أما عن البرنامج المستخدم للاظهار فهو 3dmax، وللحق لست انا من قام به كما ذكرت من قبل ولكن لدي بفضل الله مجموعة من المهندسين حديثي التخرج 2003 وما بعدها ، ولهم دور كبير جدا في القيام بذلك المجهود في عمل المناظير والاظهار، أما عن عدم مشاركتي بمشروعات جديدة فللاخ الذي تفضل بالسؤال اقول انه محق ، ولكن هناك بعض المشروعات التس نقوم بها وهي في طور التطوير وأعد برفعها فور الانتهاء منها ولو بصورة مبدئية، وكل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير


----------



## مها سويدان (5 يناير 2007)

رائع رائع رائع


----------



## almasallah (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكل المشاركين ونرجو ان يتم تشجيع النشاطات وتكون الانتقادات تبحث عن الايجابية


----------



## سهام1 (5 فبراير 2007)

*الله يعطيك العافية ....*

فيلا حلوة كثيرة والاظهار أروع بكثير وما اعتقد انها تتماشى مع الغرب فقط ماأتمنى غير اسرة عربية تعيش فيها لتعطيها روح حلوة واصالة فوق حلاوتها ............. هذا راى .


----------



## eng.thaer (6 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ان ترسل لنا بقية المساقط اذا امكن


----------



## نادية (6 فبراير 2007)

شىء رااااااااااااائع فعلا 
المخططات جميلة جداااا وتصميمها كثير مميز وراقى يسلموا ايديك يا باش مهندس.


----------



## مصطفي بوقرين (6 فبراير 2007)

مجهود طيب ولكن لماذا لاتكون البساطة هي العنوان


----------



## يا زمن (6 فبراير 2007)

مشروع جميل وتناسق الخطوط واضح فيه ولكن كما ذكرو لا يدل كثيراً على أنه فيلا سكنية 

وأرجو أن تتقبل ولو أني مازلت مبتدئ


----------



## فايق احمد الفقى (10 فبراير 2007)

مجهود وفير وكل التحيه


----------



## جميل الليسي (11 فبراير 2007)

رائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## المهندسة مي (11 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله 
فيلا أكثر من رائعة .. تصميم وواجهة جديدة..


----------



## مازن هندي (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكل من يقدم موضوع كامل
جزاك الله خير
والكمال لله


----------



## عصام رؤوف (12 فبراير 2007)

انا مستني المساقط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
المساقط وكل ما لدي من رسومات للمشروع موجودة بصفحات الموضوع
واذا كانت لا تظهر فارجو ابلاغي لاعادة رفعهم
مع خالص شكري وتحياتي لكل من اهتم بالتعليق


----------



## salah_snz (12 فبراير 2007)

gamda gedan


----------



## *red rose* (13 فبراير 2007)

تصميم رائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخوة اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## صفوان-ط (21 فبراير 2007)

تصميميجمع مابين الحداثةالشكلية والمساحة الوافرة والشكل التمايزي فعلا
الداخل تنسيقه يمتاز بالتشكيا لغربي الطابع مع امتزاج بالإسبانية ؟
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا من القلب على هذا العمل المفرح للعقل الهندسي والسكني


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ صفوان علي هذا الرأي الموضوعي جدا ولك مني خالص التحية


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (22 فبراير 2007)

فيلا حلوة كثير ومميزة ولكن في نظري ان في هذا التصميم وخاصة في الكتل.......ممكن يكون لمبنى رسمي....إدارى أو تجاري وبعيد عن تصميم الفلل ومع ذلك فهو مجهود يشكر عليه فعلا وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم........


----------



## مسلمة لله (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرااا .....

بالتوفيق ياااارب


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (26 فبراير 2007)

عزيزي الاستاذاحمد
اجد نفسي مشدودا دوما الي كافه مواضيعك التي تشارك بها واهتم جدا بتصاميمك الجميله ,وفقك الله في اثراء العقل الفتي لنا وللجميع.
ان كان المتسع فيه لملاحظه خطرت في بالي الفقير جدا واود قولها لعلمي انها ستجد التصحيح لديكم بالتحدث حولها:
1/الاعمده والابيام التي في خارج المبني(المبالغه في المواد)الاستعاضه بالاخف تكلفه 
2/الاشكال الدائريه عموما لاتجد الراحه في النفوس(احسب ذلك)ولكم خالص اعجابي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ العزيز محمد الواثق
واشكر لك ابداء تلك الملاحظات التي تثري العمل وتضيف اليه ، وبخصوص المواد فمما لاشك فيه ان هناك استخدام لمواد ذات تكلفة مرتفعة بعض الشيئ مثل الرخام والحجر وما شابههما ، وبالنسبة لملاحظة استخدام الاشكال الدانرية ، فانا اتفق معك انها تصبح غير مريحة بالمرة اذا كان التنفيذ سيئ ، اما اذا كان التنفيذ جيد فالاشكال الدائرية - في اعتقادي الشخصي - تعطي راحة بصرية ، وخروج عن الخطوط المستقيمة التي قد تشعر البعض بالتكرار بعض الشيئ ،
وفي النهاية اشكر لك اهتمامك بالمشاركة بهذا الرأي


----------



## ساره_84 (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا...........................


----------



## احمدصابر (14 مارس 2007)

بالتوفيق دايما الفكر جديد والتشكيل جديد و معاصرة جدا
اخوك احمد صابر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ العزيز أحمد صابر ،و مرحبا بك عضوا جديدا بالمنتدس ونحن في انتظار مشاركاتك بمشروعاتك المتميزة......


----------



## alsaedm (15 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله فلا رائعة ولكن اذا امكن عرض المساقط لكي يتسنى التعلم منها


----------



## ابويوسف1166 (15 مارس 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء المساقط بالكامل موجودة في الصفحات الاولي من المشاركة برجاء الرجوع اليها
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (16 مارس 2007)

تصميم واخراج اكثر من رائع


----------



## الخطابي (16 مارس 2007)

التصميم رائع ولكن ولكن ملينا منو نريد شئ جديد حيث تم عرضه اكثر من مرة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 مارس 2007)

الاخ الخطابي 
شكرا لك عل مشتركتك بالرأي ، ولكن التصميم لم يعرض اكثر من مرة، وهناك العديد من المشروعات التي شاركت بعرضها ارجو الاطلاع عليها اذا كان لديك الرغبة، مع خالص تحياتي وشكري


----------



## صفوان-ط (17 مارس 2007)

ما المانع بإهادة موضوع ما ؟ فلربما ألآخرين يستفيدون من ألإعادة؟ فقط للفت ألنظر!!!
ألأخ احمد حسني رضوان شكرا لك ؟ لصبرك علينا وطول بالك؟؟؟؟ ولردودك ألمهذبة والمحترمة .. التي تحفزنا على المضي قدما بمتابعة أعمالك الشيقة من مختلف نواحيها .
الف شكر وتقدير لشخصك الكريم والفعّال .
اخك صفوان من لبنان المقاوم والمنتصر دائمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور اخوي يعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 مارس 2007)

الاخ صفوان
شكرا لك علي كلماتك الرقيقة ، ومرحبا بالاشفاء من لبنان الشقيق، والتي اتشوق لزيارتها جدا ولكن للاسف لم تسنح الفرصة للقيام بتلك الزيارة


----------



## archi_oj (18 مارس 2007)

nice thanks alot


----------



## المشرف النوبى (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى احمد ماشاء الله تصميم رائع ان لم يكن اكثر ولاكن انا ارى ان تصميم الوجهات الخارجيه لا يصلح لمبنى سكنى ولاكن يصلح ان يكون مبنى ادارى


----------



## adullynew (27 مايو 2007)

حلو سكسي معاصر عاشت ايدك


----------



## s.a.c (27 مايو 2007)

أكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من شارك بالاطلاع علي المشروع والتعليق عليه


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## desertsway (28 مايو 2007)

شغل جميل ومتعوب علية شكرا لك


----------



## mahm61 (28 مايو 2007)

مشروع جيد ماشاء الله


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور ولكن الكمال لله وحده انا من وجهة نظرى كما رايت من المساقط عدم صراحه الفراغات فى هذا المشروع حيث ان المصم اهم ما يبغيه فى المشروع هو الشكل الكتلى الخارجى
شكرا جزيلا لمقدم الموضع وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 مايو 2007)

بالطبع ليس المقصود فقط تحقيق الشكل الخارجي.....واذا نظرنا الي الفراغات الداخلية والعلاقات الوظيفية الداخلية سنجد انها تمت دراستها بالفعل لمحاولة تحقيق العلاقات بين عناصر والمكونات الداخلية للمشروع، اما عن عدم صراحة الفراغات فهل يجب ان تكون كل الفراغات عبارة عن متوازي مستطيلات؟؟؟؟ام يجب التجديد ومحاولة ابتكار فراغات متداخلة ومتنوعة الحجوم والاشكال والنسب؟؟؟؟
هذه هي وجهة نظري طبعا فيما قدمت من تصميم، وقد تكون سبب قبول المالك للمشروع وموافقته علي تنفيذه، قد اكون محقا او لا ولكنها في النهاية وجهات نظر


----------



## معماري ناقد (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع اخي المهندس احمد

الفيلا تدل على مدى الرفاهية التي يتمتع بها المالك وهي اقرب للقصر منها للفيلا السكنية .

حسب ما قرات في المنظور (المجسم ) انها تضم اجنحة متنوعة ترفيه ومكتب و سكن حارس وخادمة ..... الذي يعطي احساس القصور وليس مجرد فيلا .

مشكور مجددا و مودتي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## ابن همام الصعيدى (30 مايو 2007)

ملتازة ياهندسة ياعنى جامدة


----------



## ابوفيصلي (30 مايو 2007)

عمل رايع جدا وجهد مشكور علية


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شمس نت (3 يونيو 2007)

تصميم رائع جداً اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## m.latreche (12 يونيو 2007)

رائعة بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## teba yaser (4 يوليو 2007)

غايه الروعه بالتصميم


----------



## صفوان-ط (4 يوليو 2007)

ألأخ احمد حسني رضوان
يا اهلا وسهلا بك في بلدك لبنان.. بلد كل العرب والمسلمين..؟ رغما عن انوف المتغربين واللاهثين لإستدؤار عطف الصهاينة عليهم..؟ والمتسولين والمتوسلين للصلح؟
ويبقى لبنان الوطن المميز بعروبته وانفتاحه والأهم تاريخه النضالي في سبيل القضايا الكبرى والتي يحاول بيعها نخاسي الشعوب ..
انت تشرفنا في لبنان وتنورنا ... والتبولة والكبة بإنتظارك...؟وقبلهما ابطال المقاومة المحررين والمنتصرين بعون الله دائمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## صفوان-ط (4 يوليو 2007)

اخي وعزيزي استاذ احمد حسني رضوان 
فقط وددت ان الفت انتباهكم الى ما يبدعه المهندسين اللبنانيين بإزالة اثار العدوان .. ولو ترى يا استاذنا الكريم ما يتكبدونه ويجاهدون في سبيل ازالةة اثر العدوان ..؟ وكيف يبدعون في التفنن بإعادة البناء ولكن بأساليب ستظهر للعيان .. وسترى كم فيها من دروس هندسية معمارية مبتكرة وغبر مشابهة لهندسة سابقة في تاريخ البناء..؟ وانا اكيد انها ستكون مفخرةابداع العقل الهندسي العربي ومفخرة المهندس المقاوم , ودمتم بألف خير


----------



## Archi27 (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Archi27 (7 يوليو 2007)

التصميم جميل جدا و الاظهار أجمل


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

فعل ياريت نلرى المساقط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكل من تفضل بابداء رأيه في المشروع
جميع المساقط الافقية موجوده بالصفحات الاولي من الموضوع
مع خالص شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## خالوو (16 يوليو 2007)

غاية في الروعة مشكور جدا ومزيد من التألق 
ارجو منك فيلل اقل مساحة وشكرااااااااا


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

روعه روعه روعه ماشالله عليك


----------



## alkaser88 (18 يوليو 2007)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فيلا جميلة وجهد مشكور على هذه المشاريع التي تغني المنتدى .... ولكن نرجو ارسال المساقط لكل هذه المشاريع ليتسنى الالمام الكامل بالتصاميم ، ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 يوليو 2007)

المساقط الافقية موجودة بالكامل علي الصفحات الاولي للموضوع.....
مع خالص شكري للجميع علي كلملتهم الرقيقة


----------



## رائد2 (19 يوليو 2007)

شي جميل جدا بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## نوال م م (19 يوليو 2007)

التصميم جدا رائع مشكور وموفق بأذن الله


----------



## قابل للتغيير (19 يوليو 2007)

رائع ومبهر


----------



## قابل للتغيير (19 يوليو 2007)

وفقكم الله وايدكم بنصرة


----------



## قابل للتغيير (19 يوليو 2007)

نرجو الافادة


----------



## المخطط الفاضي (21 يوليو 2007)

عمل رائع وفية الكثير من كسر الملل 
اللة يعطيك العافية اخوي احمد رضوان


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ المخطط الفاضي، والي الاخ قابل للتغيير.....لم افهم ماذا تقصد بنرجو الافادة....
مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## بني جابر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*يا سلام*

شكرا الكم ......................................ز


----------



## يــــارا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك مشروع بجد متميز ومااعرف ليش بعض الانتقادات الموجهه عن المشروع مثل الي قال انها كتله متضخمه ومو متناسقه !!!!!


انا مالي خبره كثيره في التصميم لاني طالبة في بداية دراستي بس حسب معلوماتي البسيطه انه مشروع ناجح خصوصا انه عمل فيه ابتكار و متوافق مع رغبات العميل وممتاز من الناحية الوظيفيه 

وفي النهاية المفروض التعليق من الاخوان يكون على خلل في التصميم مو في جمال التصميم لانه الناس اذواق 
:82: رغمني اشوف انه مايختلفو اثنين على جماله 

((وياريت طلب بسيط لو في منظور من الواجهه الخلفيه للمبنى وسكشن لبعض الغرف ))



اتمنى لك مستقبل مشرق ان شاء لله 
( وعقبالي يارب ) :7:


----------



## الطائرالأزرق (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع انت اللى مصمم برافو عليك


----------



## عطور ليبيا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

التصميم فضيع وجميل ورائع ......................بكل معنى الكلمة

مزيدا من الابداع


----------



## جزائري عربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

كلتة وللاى اوت تحفة ورائع لكن بردة مهم جدا انك ترفع البلان عشان يكون الحكم مظبوط


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sulaiman (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم مطر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلموا 
ويعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء ، المساقط كلها موجودة بالصفحات الاولي.....ارجو الرجوع لها لمن يرغب في ذلك


----------



## م شوشا (23 ديسمبر 2007)

كتييييييييييييير حلو الله يعطيك الف عافية

عنج شي روعة في الغاية 

تقبل مروري 
تحياتي شوشا


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شغل راقي واهنئك عليه


----------



## usef66 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

فيلا جميلة وتشكر على المجهود وإن كنت أفضل ان أرى التصميم الكهربائي للفيلا أيضا


----------



## usef66 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

فيلا جميلة وتشكر على المجهود وإن كنت أفضل ان أرى التصميم الكهربائي للفيلا أيضا


----------



## إسلام البكري (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الفيلا الرائعة


----------



## رالووش (21 يناير 2008)

ماشاالله فيلا كتييييير حلوه 
حبيت فكرة تداخل اشكال متنوعه في تصميمها
حسيت في جرأه حلوه بتصميمها
مشكووور اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## معمارى العصر (22 يناير 2008)

معرفش الناس الى بتهاجم ان الفلة شكلها جديد وجذاب انا مستغربلها جدايا جماعة اولا العمارة الوظيفية انتهت فى العالم كلة وثبت فشلها ومن الاخر بوظت حياة الناس
وشكل المبنى الخارجى والداخلى كديكور دى كمان وظيفة يعنى لو متحف عادى جدا ومفيهوش كتل ولا كونسيبت ولا حاجة فدة بالتالى فشل لان كدة المتحف محدش جيدخلة ولا حيكون بيوضح فكرة المتحف
وامثلة مثلا متحف الفن بميولكى شكلة وتصميمة الخارجى زود التبرعات المتوقعة من 35 الى لا75 فالمية من تكلفة بنائة
ومتحف جوجنهايم لفرانك جيرى الى بقى اول متحف بدون معروضات والناس بتيجى تتفرج على شكلة الخارجى وبس.كمان حاجة تانية المنزل الخاص بالمعمارى اكيد حيختلف عن شكل منزل الدكتور للفيلسوف للشيخ وكمان الوظيفة واحتياجات والمتطلبات الوظيفية المختلفة


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 يناير 2008)

بس الاساس ان المتحف يكون المعروضات فيه واخدة اهتمام اكبر وشد الانتباه ليها اكتر 
بس يمكن يكون المثالين اللى انت جبتهم فعلا واقع لكن متحف يعنى فراغ داخلى يحقق رؤية متكامله
وكتل خارجية تحفة فنية تنطق بانه متحف الاتنين مع بعض يعنى
اشكرك على الاثراء الجميل دة


----------



## معمارى العصر (22 يناير 2008)

يا بشمهندسة(sasyooo) محدش قال نهمل الوظيفة او الفراغ الداخلى انا اكدت فكلامى على الديكور الداخلى والفر اغ الداخلى .
كان المرحوم المعمارى العبقرى جمال بكرى بيقول لو المبنى متحقق فية الوظيفة والانشاء يصبح مبنى
لكن علشان نقول انة عمارة لازم يحقق معادلة المعمار والانشاء والوظيفة
يعنى فى تلت حاجات لو موجتوجدوش يبقى فى حاجة غلط
الشكل(تعبيرة وفلسفتة وعلاقتة بالمحيط والبيئة وخلفياتة واستعارتة الايكولوجية والجيولجية والابهار)
الوظيفة(الخصوصية -الراحة السكولوجية-البيئية الخ
الانشاء(يعنى المبنى ميقعش)


----------



## م عامر (22 يناير 2008)

تصميم جميل 
طبعاً مشغولة اللقطات بالثري دي ماكس
ملاحظة بسيطة هي أن الستايل العام يشعرك أنها منشأة عامة ( مكتبة - إدارة - نادي ..الخ) أكثر من في سكنية عادية
تشعر بأنها عصرية أكثر من اللازم ربما أن تصاميمنا أو نمطية المباني السكنية لدينا أو الفيلات مختلفة
عموماً التصميم جميل وشغل الثري دي ممتاز يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## جنستا (22 يناير 2008)

طبعا التصميم دة رائع انا اتفق مع رأى(م عامر) ان التصميم دة يكون لمبنى عمل اكثر من فيلا 
وهذا واضح من شكله الخارجى لان احساسى بالمبنى كده .
بالنسبة للفيلا أنا مقصتش تكون أقل فخامة من كدة ولكن كثرة الانحناءات فيها تحسسنا بشكل مبنى العمل وخصوصا الوانها - جميلة - ولكن معبرة عن مبنى غير سكنى .

ببساطة.... الفيلا ممكن تكون أبسط من كدة حتى لو كانت فيلا معمارىمن الافضل ان حكمنا على اى مبنى هو فيلا ولا لا يأتى من الانطباع الاول ( تصميمها الخارجى ) لاى شخص عليها حتى لو كان شخص عادى .


----------



## مهندسة أثير (22 يناير 2008)

التصميم وايد وايد حلو وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رسامة بناء (23 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله رااااااااائعة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 يناير 2008)

اشكر للجميع هذا الاهتمام بالتعليق، وهذا الاختلاف في الرأي امر صحي جدا، مرة اخري اشكر كل من اعطي من وقته دقائق للتعليق


----------



## mo-ma (26 يناير 2008)

فكرة جميلة فعلا


----------



## م حسناء (27 يناير 2008)

بجد شغل دقيق وممتاز


----------



## kliopatra (27 يناير 2008)

ميرسى أوى يا بشمهندش والله جامدة


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

فيلا كتير حلوة ما شاء الله


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## م مصطفى احمد (6 فبراير 2008)

هل هذه اعمالك؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 فبراير 2008)

الاخ م. مصطفي احمد
لا افهم معني السؤال....بالطبع هذه الفيلا احدي اعمالنا
مع خالص التحيات
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## شريف الفار (13 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع يا احمد ياريت ترسل باقى المساقط


----------



## زياد قباني (28 فبراير 2008)

م احمد حسني رضوان

عمل جبار و عجبني كثير

ارجوا مساعدتي في بحث تصميم فيلا نظام غربي تتراوح ما بين 350 الى 400 م2 ( بناء كامل )

على ارض مساحتها 750 م2 

هل ممكن ؟

مع الشكر مقدما

زياد قباني


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

تصميم رائع جدا بالتوفيق..


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسة لولو (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووور و الله شي كتير حلو


----------



## محمد عباس عبد (3 مارس 2008)

عمل رائع حقا ولك كل التوفيق ان شاء الله . مع كل الامانى لك بالتقدم


----------



## نور الكنعاني (7 مارس 2008)

اتمنى ان تتقدم بعملك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 مارس 2008)

اشكر لكم جميعا هذه الامنيات ، واتمني لكم جميعا ان تكون لكم اعمال افضل منها بكثير
د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## ماهر02 (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اديييب (12 أبريل 2008)

shukran lak


----------



## ميلاد عساف (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكور بالحقيقة مشروع رائع بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## Nawaf MMS (13 أبريل 2008)

Thank you vrey much great job.


----------



## م شوشا (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور يعطيك العافية

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر لكم جميعا هذه الامنيات ، واتمني لكم جميعا ان تكون لكم اعمال افضل منها بكثير
اعاد الله رمضان عليكم وعلينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات
د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## rimanbil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

للآسف ماظهرت الصور عندي ولا أعرف السبب!!!!


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فين الصور
انا مش شايف حاجة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

المناظير من جديد، للاخوة الذين لم تظهر الصور عندهم،،،،


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يا اخوانا
هي فين الفيلا


----------



## rimanbil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*التصميم جميل جدا*


----------



## حقبان (1 أبريل 2009)

الأخ احمد تصميم ممتاز و شخص يملك حس فني ارجو لك كل التوفيق والنجاح المستــمر . تحياتي لك اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الكلام المشجع والذي يضعني في مسئولية كبيره لاضافة كل ما هو جديد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أبريل 2009)

التصميم المطور للمشروع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أبريل 2009)

بقية المناظير للمشروع بعد تطويره


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ احمد حسني رضوان عمل جميل جدا وموفق نتمنى لك مزيد من الابداع كما نرجوا توضيح البرامج المستعملة


----------



## eng: issa (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (2 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 
ووفقك الله في عملك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جميعا مرة اخري
البرامج المستخدمة هي:
Autocad Architecture 2009
3dmax 2009
vray for rendering


----------



## azzabsr (15 أبريل 2009)

*[email protected]*

تشكر كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2009)

شغل وحححش قوي 
ممكن أعرف الفكرة جت أزاي؟!
للأمام بأذن الله دائما يا د. أحمد


----------



## khaled-arch (15 أبريل 2009)

روعة شكرا أخي صور الجميلة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 أبريل 2009)

وحشششش ليه بس يا اخي محمد؟


----------



## M.SA3D (15 أبريل 2009)

*رائع*

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
مشروع روعه يا بشمهندس
ربنا يكرمك​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2009)

لسهولة العرض​


----------



## م ايمان اسماعيل (16 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل فعلا ومميز وconsept واضحة جدا كونها قريبة من البحر على ما اعتقد ..........بس يمكن البعض شاف انها اقرب لمركز تجاري او مبنى اخر كون مساحة glass اكبر من مساحة solid خاصة حول المدخل وغير منفصلة .
بالنسبة landscape جميل جدا ومرتب 
شغل الماكس جمييل جدا ايضا بس عليه ملاحظات صغيرة جدا 
تحياتي ويعطيك الف عافية 
عذرا على الاطالة


----------



## معماريون (17 أبريل 2009)

الفيلا السكنيه من المتطلبات ان تكون لمساتها ومداخلها فيها سهوله وبساطه 

اما في هذا المشروع ان اعتبر هذا التصميم دهاليز 
وفيه صعوبه في الاستخدام 

كذلك مساحة الفراغات بالنسبه للخرسانات الا ترون ان في مبالغه عاليه 

ايضا ماهي الهويه المعماريه اللتي انتهجها المصمم


----------



## zezo212 (17 أبريل 2009)

كنت احب لو ارى المساقط مع المجسمات0000 

لكن ماقصرت الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2009)

قديما عابوا التفاح فقالوا له يأحمر الخدين.......


----------



## عصام العدوى (18 أبريل 2009)

طلب تصميم كهرباء لفيلا على مساحة 475 متر


----------



## Heeda (19 أبريل 2009)

كتير حلو و بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## شويخ (20 أبريل 2009)

شيء رائع استمر على ذلك


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2009)

يكون أحسن لو فيه للفيلا مناظير عين أنسان أو عين نملة؟!


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء اشكركم جميعا علي تعليقاتكم علي المشروع
وبالنسبة للمساقط الافقية فهي بالفعل موجودة في الصفحات الاولي للمشاركة وكذلك المناظير التي يطلبها الاخ العزيز محمد شعير
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (22 أبريل 2009)

----- ما شاء الله -----


----------



## ميروات (14 مايو 2009)

التصميم جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## الوسام الماسى (14 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله 
تصميم رائع جدآ وجميل
والاظهار جميل لكن المفروض ان يكون اجمل من هيك 
بالتوفيق يا باشا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم جميعا علي هذه الكلمات والتعليقات


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سليمان_20 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكرا على الصور الجميلة*​


----------



## جوزائية (27 أغسطس 2009)

صراااحة التصميم مبدع جدا... بس في رايي مابعطي انطباع الخصوصية للمشاريع السكنية .
وياحبذا لوعرضت the sections وشكرا كتير على هذة الافادة وانا بانتظار المقاطع اذا في امكانية
الف تحية مني


----------



## sima (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على التصميم الرائع والجميل


----------



## naplosy (2 سبتمبر 2009)

التصميم اشبه بمبنى تجاري أو اداري ولكنه في كل الاحوال جميييييل جدا


----------



## أغيد الفرا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

فيلا حلوة .. و تصميم حلو


----------



## Najeeb77 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوور


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي نجيب


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هندسة رائعة شكرا


----------



## abdulraof (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا ، مع خالص التهاني بعيد الاضحي المبارك،،،،


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتورمهندس/ أحمد رضوان المحترم
مشاركتي هذه قد تكون متأخرة ، وربما جاءت بعد إكتمال إنشاء الفيلا ، ولكنني وجدت من الضروري إلقاء الضوء على الفكرة المعمارية (بصرف النظر عن جرأتها وتميزها) من حيث تسلسل الفراغات (طبقاً لأهميتها) ، وتوجيه تلك الفراغات بهدف الإستفادة من الموقع كونه مطلاً على النيل كما يبدو .​ 





ملاحظتي الأولى هي ضخامة الفيلا - مقارنة بمسطح الأرض - وربما مخالفتها للإرتدادات ، وإفتقادها للتمهيد (Approach) .. وسيطرتها على الموقع (وقد يكون ذلك مقصوداً) .
ثانياً .. إعتمادكم للمحاور في توزيع الفراغات ، ولكنني لم ألحظ تسلسل تلك الفراغات طبقاً للأهمية (كما ذكرت) .. فأول ما يقابلنا عند دخولنا الفيلا (رغم التمهيد له بالنزول درجتين إستعداداً لحدث أكبر) هو السلم .. الذي (في رأيي) أغلق المنظر (View) وهو الحدث الأكبر ألا وهو منظر النيل . هذا فضلاً عن الحيرة التي ستـنتـاب الزائر عند ولوجه للبهو .. وهي إلى أين أتجه... يمينا أم يساراً ؟ أم أرتقي السلم وأمري إلى الله ؟
ثالثاً ..إعتمادكم لفكرة تداخل الدوائر (رغم تميزها) شابه بعض الإرتجال . فلم ألحظ معالجة أو تناول جديد للدائرة . 
رابعاً .. أفترض أن المطبخ الرئيسي في القبو ..وأفترض وجود مصعد للأكل (Dumpwaiter) في غرفة التحضير (أعلى غرفة الطعام ..بجانب سلم الخدمة) ..فلا يعقل أن يتم إحضار الطعام من خلال السلم .
خامساً .. إفتقار الفيلا لمواقف سيارات للضيوف (وهم كثر والحمد لله) . أيضاً كنت أفضل أن يكون مدخل ومخرج الفيلا من خلال بوابة واحدة لإحكام السيطرة .. فلا يعقل أن يكون هناك حارس لبوابة الدخول فقط بينما بوابة الخروج مستباحة . ​ 
لن أزيد .. فالغرض هنا هو تعريف زملاء المستقبل .. طلبة العمارة .. كيفية تناولكم لمشروع بهذه المعطيات والأسباب التي دفعتكم لتلك الفكرة دون غيرها . وأرجو من الإخوة الزملاء أن يكون التعليق (الإنتقاد للفكرة) موضوعياً لتعم الفائدة .​ 
في النهاية .. وهذه ليست نهاية تعليقاتي (إذا إتسع صدركم) أشكركم على قبولكم السمح لبعض التعليقات القاسية ، الشيء الذي ينم عن ثقة في النفس ودماثة خلق تحسدون عليها .​ 
وتقبل تحياتي وإحترامي . ​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس حسن مشهور
انا في الواقع في قمة السعادة لهذه الجدية والموضوعية في تناولك للموضوع ولاتاحتك الوقت والجهد لهذا النقد الفعال وهذه التعليقات الفعالة والتي بلا شك ستساعدنا في تلافي بعض النقاط السلبية التي اشرت اليها في تحليلك الموضوعي للمشروع، ولكن هناك بعض النقاط التي بالفعل وردت في تحليلك والتي حاولنا من خلالها تلافي بعض العيوب مثل مصعد الطعام، وكذلك مناطق الدخول والخروج للفيلا، وبعض التعديلات الاخري....
مرة أخري اشكركم علي الوقت الذي منحته للتعليق والتحليل، وادعوكم لزيارة الموضوعات التي عرضت بها مشروعاتنا والتحليل والتعليق عليها،،،،
خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي


----------



## medo_man82 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أسألأ الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك لك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور مهندس/ أحمد رضوان المحترم
أشكرك لتقبلك تعليقي على التصميم ، وكما إتفقـنا فالهدف هو تبادل وجهات النظر ، والتأكيد على حقيقة أنه : في مجال العمـارة لابد من المناقشة البناءة الهادفة التي تصب في النهاية في صالح المشروع .
أما الإخوة منتقدي الفكرة من أساسها .. فأحيلهم إلى مشاريع المهندسة/ زها حديد .. وكيف ينظر إليها على أنها مبدعة وسابقة لعصرها .. رغم إختلاف الرؤى حول منطقية مشاريعها .
وعلى الرغم من أنني بطـبعي متحفـظ (كلاسيكي) ، وأنتمي لجيل المعماريين البائدة ، إلاّ أنني أرى أنه من الضروري الخروج على النمطية في التـفكير .. وإفساح المجـال أمام الأفكار والمشاريع الجديدة .
أعود إلى الفيـلا الشهيرة (حيث إكتشفت أن أول طرح لها على صفحات المنتدى يعود للعام 2006م ، وهذا في حد ذاته دليل نجاح .. بل يؤهلها لدخول موسوعة جينيس.. فلم يحظى مشروع بمثل هذا الجدل طول ثلاث سنوات !!) ..
فكما ذكرت في مداخلتي السابقة .. لم أجد إستحواذ السلم الرئيسي على كل هذا الإهتمام ما يبرره . وأعتقد أنه كان من الأنسب إفساح مجال الرؤية بإزاحته إلى الجانب .. مع التأكيد على أفضلية إستخدام الخطوط الدائرية عند تصميمه كمنهج .
أيضاً .. الجلسة المنخفضة (جهة اليمين) تنتـهي إلى لا شيء . وأعتقد بضرورة وجود عنصر ما (نافورة / شلال) ليكمل المنظر وليكون عنصر جذب ، ولتأكيد إستمرارية الإرتباط بين الداخل والخارج .
كذلك قمت بإجراء تعديل على مظلات المداخل لتأكيد إنسيابية التصـميم .
كما أعطيت لنفسي الحق لإجراء الإقتراح المرفق .. فقط لتوضيح الفكرة .. فأرجو المعذرة .
أنا معجب بالتصميم .. وهذا رأيي .. وياريت نشوف تعليقات الإخوة الزملاء .



​


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز بدون مجاملة تصميم واخراج معماري رائع..........شكرا لك


----------



## يحى عبدالرقيب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم رائع اجو ملف الكاد كامل


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اشكركم جميعا علي التعليقات والنقد البناء
واعتذر عن رفع اي ملفات اوتوكاد للمشروع


----------



## iyadcoo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تصميم جميل


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي اياد


----------



## palnet2007 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تصمييم حلو جدا جدا جدا قد ما اقول حلو اكثر من حلو ونفسي انفذها بجد


----------



## الباشمهندسه 2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

التصميم جميل جدا ما شاء الله الا اننى اوافق الاخ al-saadi- جزئيا حيث اننى ارى ان الغير مناسب للفيلا او ما جعل تصميمها اقرب للفندق هو تصميم الحدائق والمساحات الخارجيه ما عدا ذلك فهو جميل ومميز.


----------



## مشرف بارع (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما شاء الله
شغل رائع جدا,أرجو عرض المساقط الأفقية إن كان هناك إمكانية لذلك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 ديسمبر 2009)

المساقط الافقية معروضة في الصفحات الاولي للموضوع، ارجو الافاجة اذا لم تكن موجوده لاعاده رفعها


----------



## ناصر هادي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

التصميم جميل حدا ولكن ينقصه اشياء كثيرة


----------



## adidas (19 ديسمبر 2009)

:75:بصراحة شديدة شغل اكثر من رائع :75:


----------



## ASOO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووعه تسلم الايادي


----------



## egyconsult (21 ديسمبر 2009)

good design


----------



## raafat_dh2 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

واالله يا اخواني هذا اجمل تصميم شفته بحياتي .انا صراحة بقالي زمان بحاول اصمم بالشكل هذا ولكن لن اجد اجمل من هذا التصميم . كنموذج ممكن انني استفيد من الشكل الدائري فيه. ممكن تعطيني رايط الاك يا اخي عشان استفيد من خبرتك اكتر. عشان انا داخل على مشروع تخرج هذه السنة


----------



## فؤاد اغا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جديدة وجميلة.الله ينور عليك يا مهندس ( عبقرينو ) & لى راى لو سمحت لى يكون الثلث العلوى للقبة زجاج .


----------



## mohammad1402 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله التصميم روعه فقط لتأكد هذا المشروع قائم في المنطقه الشرقيه الدمام ؟
وذالك لاني رأيت فيلا مشابهه اعتقد انها هي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي محمد
التصميم ليس في الدمام، الا اذا كان قد تم تقليده او الاقتباس منه، التصميم لفيلا قيد الانشاء في عاصمة السودان ، مدينة الخرطوم، علي نهر النيل مباشرة

خالص التحيات


----------



## eng_ezdien (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لاحضت ان النوافد الزجاجية فيها كثير ومن المعلوم ان البيت العربى يحتاج الى خوصوصية اكتر 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2010)

تصميم أكثر من رائع 
ما لم يعجبني فقط في الموضوع النقد السلبي
رغم أن ما يميزنا كمعماريين عن دخلاء المهنة هي هذا التمييز 
فشكل الفيلا رغم أنه موركب ألا أنه متجانس ومتألق , أما موضوع الخصوصية و مسطحات الزجاج فكل هذا له حلول من خلال نوع الزجاج والستائر


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## hermione (5 مايو 2010)

البلانات ليست فى روعه الكتله


----------



## halimovartic (6 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد لاطلاعنا علئ هذا العمل المميز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halimovartic (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا للاخ احمد علئ هذا الجهد الكبير الملاحظ من خلال التوفيق في طريقة تداخل مختلف الاشكال و كذا انسجامها
فيما بينها لتعطي لنا صورة جميلة منسجمة توحي بالانتقال السهل و الشفاف للجانب الوظيفي من الداخل الئ الخارج
بكيفية جميلة و سهلة و متقنة رغم ان الصورة في مجملها مشكلة من عدة صورمتداخلة وهذا الطابع خاص بفئة وبيئة 
معينتين . مع تحياتي الخالصة .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير
رمضان كريم


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكرلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أغسطس 2010)

arch_hamada خالص الشكر والتحيات


----------



## منصور اليامى (17 أغسطس 2010)

بيض الله وجهك على المشروع الحلو وكثر الله من امثالك والى الامام


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للاخ العزيز منصور


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## محايدشكري (19 أغسطس 2010)

sail قال:


> قمة الابداع و الروعه
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


:28:


----------



## ابو ايهاب المصرى (19 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر وعرفان*

شكر وتقدير على الجهد المبزول بس ياريت تعرفنا تكلفة البناء بالنسبة للمصريين الف شكر واحترام


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشاء الله تبارك الله اتمني اني اكون احد طلابك بالرسم


----------



## رائد2 (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخ احمد هذا شي اجمل من الخيال -----بوركت


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي رائد
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## /angel (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع روعة ما شاء الله بجد تحفة ربنا يكرمك علي الموضوع المفيد


----------



## م-ايناس (30 أغسطس 2010)

رائعه جدا تعيش


----------



## mn ana (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روعههههههههههههههههه


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## BCOM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شـكرا، قمة الإبداع


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت نعرف أخبار الفيلا وصلت لأي مرحلة من التنفيذ .... وياريت صور للموقع


----------



## دعيج (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن


----------



## attnoor (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة ابداع في التصميم .. سؤال يا مهندس
هل لديكم مكتب هندسي او لديكم استعداد لتصميم ( مقابل قيمة مالية معقولة ) ..لأني تعبت في تخطيط منزلي مع المكتب الهندسي الذي تعاملت معه 
وليس لديه اي جديد او حسي جمالي


----------



## empier1987 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكرا على الصور الجميلة*​


----------



## 1948 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تصميم بطريقة مميزة فيه الكثير من التميز والابتكار ويؤدي الغرض المطلوب من تصميمها


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع راااااااااائع


----------



## نوفلكو (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*التصميم جميل جدا*​


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الله مااجملها نريد من الداخل اذا امكن


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا، وللاسف الفيلا لم تنفذ بعد، لظروف خاصة بالمالك، ولكنها قيد الطرح للتنفيذ قريبا باذن الله
الاخ attnoor يسعدني تعليقك ويمكنك مراسلتي في رسالة خاصة للتواصل
الاخ اكرم ، توجد لقطات داخلية ، وسوف اضيفها بعد عمل Scanning لها قريبا باذن الله

خالص التحيات لكم جميعا بعد فترة طويلة من الانقطاع


----------



## محمد عنبه (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله جامد موت بس موش ممكن ينفع شركه ايضا


----------



## ابن البلد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بلا خجل ولا مجاملة
بها الكثير من الفن والذكاء


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي محمد و اخي ابن البلد


----------



## archidouce (10 أبريل 2011)

elle est vraiment fantastique


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 أبريل 2011)

Merci


----------



## mhammad amer (10 أبريل 2011)

والله رائع وموفقة يا رب


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2011)

أحب العمل المعماري الذي يكون......تحفة بحجم مبني


----------



## iyadcoo (13 أبريل 2011)

تصميم مميز


----------



## قاسم الكيم (14 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله
شغل رائع جدا,أرجو عرض المساقط الأفقية إن كان هناك إمكانية لذلك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 أبريل 2011)

خالد صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... تريد نقد للعمل المعماري المعروض .. حسنا
> 
> انا اعتقد انك اذا استمريت بهذه الطرقة لسنتين او ثلاث ستصبح معماريا زائع الصيت مثل الكثيرون في الوطن العربي ومثل احمد ميتو في مصر
> الذين يبنون اسمائهم ويهدمون امال العملاء ويضيعون اموالهم .. لقد ركزت علي التراكب والتعقيد وتعدد الكتل وتداخلها وصعوبة قراءة المجموع .. وكأن هذه المعضلة والقوة في العمل المعماري .. في حين ان المطلوب هو فيلا سكنية اي مبني سكني له خصوصية وحرمات واحتياجات اهمها البساطة وسهولة القراءة .. هناك اطفال سيسكنون هذا البيت اليس من حقهم ان يستمتعوا بشكله وجماله ويتحركون فيه بيسر وسهولة .. كم تقدر عمر الفتي ليفهم تركيبة مثل هذه الموجودة ؟؟
> ...


صدقت المهم هو المضمون وليس الشكل فكلنا مهندسون ولا ينبغي ان ننبهر بأي شيء الا اذا درسناه من كافة جوانبه ..واهم عامل هو البساطه وسهولة القرائه ودون الخروج عن الخصوصيه ..
لقد لخصت وقلت ما اريد قوله ويا حبذا لو انن نعرف هذا ..وان لا نهرب الى التراكيب المعقده التي تفقدنا البساطه والعيش المريح في الفيلا .فانا اريد فيلا اعيش فيها ولا اريد الاشكال المعقده الخارجه .
من بره رخام ومن جوه سخام .
مع اعتذاري من بعض المبهورين بالشكل الخارجي .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 أبريل 2011)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر


اخي رضوان انا اعرف تصميم المبنى وسبق ان شاهدته 
هذا العمل هو بالقرب مني وانت مهندس حديث التخرج واعتقد ان الذي بناها سيغير فيها لعدة اسباب 1- 1-ا مشروعك كان بحاجه الى تفاصيل معماريه لا اعرف ان كان المكتب الذي انت فيه سيكون قادر على الاجابه عليها 
2- كنت اسيراً للمقاول حيث كنت غير قادر على الاجابه على اسئلته الكثيره فهو سيغير بالشكل كما يشاء ولن تعلم بهذه التعديلات ولن تلتقطها على طول فستصبح انت تتبع له وليس هو يتبع لك .
3- كان هناك تناقض انشائي مع معماري فالانشائي فاهم الامر شيء والمعماري فاهمها بشكل آخر 
والمهندس المعماري محارب المهندس الانشائي ( بحكوش مع بعض ) وغير متفاهمين ارجو ان تصلحهم .والمقاول سيكون زعلان من الكل .
4- الروائح الكريهه حول المبنى فالمنطقه لا تليق بهكذا فيلا وبجانبها خربيش ومباني قديمه وهناك الواح الزينكو ..وللحديث بقيه .

بصراحه لا اشتريها ولا حتى بثمن بخس ..مع الاعتذار هذا ان باشر البناء ..مع تحياني لصاحب المكتب الذي تشتغل به المهندس محمود..وايضاً للمهندس الانشائي


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 أبريل 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> اخي رضوان انا اعرف تصميم المبنى وسبق ان شاهدته
> هذا العمل هو بالقرب مني وانت مهندس حديث التخرج واعتقد ان الذي بناها سيغير فيها لعدة اسباب 1- 1-ا مشروعك كان بحاجه الى تفاصيل معماريه لا اعرف ان كان المكتب الذي انت فيه سيكون قادر على الاجابه عليها
> 2- كنت اسيراً للمقاول حيث كنت غير قادر على الاجابه على اسئلته الكثيره فهو سيغير بالشكل كما يشاء ولن تعلم بهذه التعديلات ولن تلتقطها على طول فستصبح انت تتبع له وليس هو يتبع لك .
> 3- كان هناك تناقض انشائي مع معماري فالانشائي فاهم الامر شيء والمعماري فاهمها بشكل آخر
> ...


لا اعرف اذا كان نفس المشروع حيث شاهدت مشروع شبيه جداً له وكنت اسمع ان هناك مشاكل في التصميم 
اذاكان نفس المشروع فاني اعطي نفس التعليق اما اذاكان في مكان آخر فقد يختلف 
قد يكون اختلط علي ألأمر فانا اعلم عن تصميم قريب جداً جداً من هذا التصميم وهناك مشاكل فيه. 
والمكتب موجود في فلسطين المحتله وقد يكون توارد افكار بينك وبينه


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 أبريل 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## moga_50 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر*​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (8 مارس 2013)

بالنسبة لمشاركة نبعة المدينة،،،،
لا انا لست مهندس حديث التخرج، انا وبفضل الله مهندس استشاري لدي خبر 20 عاما، وانا أيضا عضو هيئة تدريس بأحد الجامعات المصرية، والمشروع قيد التنفيذ الآن وبالطبع توجد به كافة المشاكل التي تواجه اي مشروع، والحمد لله نقوم بحلها بقدر المستطاع، وسنواليكم بنشر صور للمشروع بعد انتهاؤه باذن الله تعالي ،،،،مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ramyacademy (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم 
روابط الصور لا تعمل , هل ممكن ان يتكرم أحد الاخوة باعادة تحميلها على رابط جديد


----------



## يمامة (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هى فين الفيلا دى اللى هنعلق عليها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 يوليو 2014)

جميل جدا


----------



## ريما يزيدي (4 أغسطس 2014)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله تصميم جميل جدا لكن تنفع اكثر لشركات


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

جميل جداااااااااااا لكن الخصوصية شبه معدومه اذا كان تصميم غربي جميل شرقي ارى ان النوافذ الزجاجية كبيره جدا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

مجرد وجهة نظر قد يكون لك وجهة نظير جيده نستفيد نحن منها تحياتي اخي


----------



## ابوعبد الرقيب (29 أغسطس 2014)

ابداع في التصميم وذوق رفيع جدا


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kakatoto75 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

شغل جامد


----------



## نائف قائد (26 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ايها الاعضاء الكرام المنورين بها الموقع الجميل والشكر لمن صمم الموقع اخوكم نائف قائد عضو جديد يحبكم جميعا


----------



## (الجوري) (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## (الجوري) (28 أكتوبر 2014)

اتمنى احد يساعدني ابي المساقط الخاصة بفله سكنيه ل احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## عصام المشيطي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاء الله اكثر من رائع تحياتي..


----------



## محمدأبوالنيل (10 يوليو 2017)

أتمنى لو ترسلى لي المخططات للمساقط أوتوكاد أو صور
**[email protected]


----------

